

The average American home now have 3 TVs - vlad
http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/hotproperty/archives/2009/07/the_average_ame.html

======
yan
_I’m part of the 2% of Americans that doesn’t own a TV. I haven’t had one for
7 months now and I don’t miss it._

I just can't help but think of:
[http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2008/01/26/28-not-having-
a-t...](http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2008/01/26/28-not-having-a-tv/) every
time I read that. I gotta admit, I'm 100% guilty of the same, but doesn't mean
I can't smile every time I come across it.

~~~
joe_adk
I was actually immediately reminded of the Onion article :
<http://www.theonion.com/content/node/28694>

------
noonespecial
Perhaps 2 of those tvs are analog and it might be just a little more than most
people want to do to mess with that silly converter box and wires and all that
jazz? TV's are _disposable_ now. How many tvs thoroughly != tv watched.

Its like saying "Americans have _3_ boxes of kleenex for just one nose!"
They're cheap, they're ubiquitous, get over it.

~~~
foulmouthboy
Cheap and ubiquitous, but also those previous "displosable" TVs just aren't
getting disposed. It's not so hard to imagine that an "average" home went from
a perfectly fine tube TV to an upgraded version to a more recent flat screen.
The previous two televisions end up in the garage/kitchen/guest room.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
I don't have a DVR and have never been on Hulu. Yet I too watch what I want
when I want.

The difference is that if what I want to watch isn't on when I want to watch
it, I just turn the TV off. What's so hard about that?

------
hapless
We should be proud to live in a country where the average household can
_afford_ three TVs. They're big, complicated, expensive luxury items.

Miracles of modern commerce, overlooked.

~~~
enomar
I would be more proud of living in a country where people didn't buy things
they don't really need.

Not to say that TV is one of those things -- I'm just saying that having the
ability to show restraint is a admirable trait.

------
Mankhool
What's a TV?

------
bkovitz
No TV here, either. Haven't had one in nine years.

I actually do miss it, for one reason: vegging out is a fundamental human
need, and nothing helps you vege out better than a TV.

